# slap bass hurts



## Tiarhlu (Oct 30, 2008)

This isn't something I plan to do much--if ever--in my music, but it's something I'd like to have in my bag of tricks in case someone needs me to do it or I have to teach it. 

I can't seem to do it without getting a lot of pain in the middle joint of my thumb. I'll wake up the next day after practicing for a few minutes with intense pain there. So that tells me  something isn't right. I don't know what though. I'm not hitting the string too hard. I'm doing just enough to get the right sound and I feel pretty relaxed when I do it. The problem is I can't keep it up at a slow speed for more than about 30 seconds without feeling like the thumb is about to fall off. 

So fellow bass players, is there any good way to go about practicing the technique? A pain free way. I've got chronic tendonitis so I worry about making things worse.


----------



## phorphaux (Oct 30, 2008)

i'd have to ask what part of your thumb are you u using and if the pain is coming from the impact on the string or your thumb flexing against it?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 30, 2008)

Right here:


----------



## phorphaux (Nov 1, 2008)

Taha "thumbnail"

anyway what i'd do is open up your hand more and slapping the string with the face of your thumb (where the fingerprint is)


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Nov 5, 2008)

phorphaux said:


> Taha "thumbnail"
> 
> anyway what i'd do is open up your hand more and slapping the string with the face of your thumb (where the fingerprint is)


that is correct.

Also, try hitting a little lighter.  you may be hitting too hard for your callus.  Develope a better one, then try hitting harder.  Same thing happens on fret hands from pressing too hard.


----------

